
Uber drivers threaten to strike over tips and fares - executive
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-drivers-threaten-to-strike-20151016-story.html
======
brianclements
What I find incredibly interesting about the Uber story is that it seems to be
a sped up history of the relationship between workers, unions, and customers
in the market place. At first Uber drivers jumped at the chance to make "extra
cash", not a career, out of their work. Then, somewhere (what do you think was
the turning point?) this transformed into a viable job alternative. The
workers wanted more pay, and thus, rights. We then have the current legal
discussion regarding their independent contractor status. Now, we have them
wanting raises in pay and the ability to get tips. I don't see how that cost
won't be passed down to consumers. But somehow this picture transformed from
"extra cash" into a viable job alternative. How do you think that occurred?
People have done similar things with selling stuff on ebay, but I don't see
them unionizing. Is it because it's different when it involves human
interaction?

Side note: If we're learning anything about tipping from the minimum wage
battles in restaurants, it's that it's probably cheaper for Uber to allow
tipping.

